# How do you work out what your luteal phase is???



## welshcakes79

I have noooo idea how to do it :shrug:

guess i should start looking at my fertility signs and what-nots, as we dont use contraception, never have, but because we now dont want to fall pg _before_ our wedding i need to "read" my body's symptoms of ovulation so to speak so that i can avoid it for now, but use it, so to speak lol, _after_ the wedding to help me concieve #2

thanks

xxx


----------



## toffee87

days between ovulation to period! 

Look at my charts by clicking on my ticker with my cycle info on it, scroll down and you'll see what I mean :)


----------



## welshcakes79

:thumbup:
Thanks hun, thats so cool how youve done your chart, im only using mymonthlycycles at the minute for me to gage the length my cycle is and to track my pmt/pms symptoms :)

thanks for that

x


----------



## toffee87

I recommend bbt charting 

FF is the best for charting, my monthly cycles doesn't detect O.


----------



## lauraloo24

Its like another language to me! Oh well, i have another two years to learn it :)


----------



## Drazic<3

dont worry lauraloo, its mad for me too. With the implant i dont have a clue where i am :rofl:


----------

